# horse shed for wood



## Ashful (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been contemplating what shed to build or buy, when I finally find the time. Right now we're too busy with getting the basic mechanicals repaired on this house (plumbing, heating, well, windows, etc.) to make any move, so I'm stacking outdoors on pallets.

A proper wood shed should have a storage area for your splitting tools, I would think. You also want at least one completely open side. That got me thinking about horse sheds:












Maybe not a bad option. Dirt floor is fine for setting pallets of wood, and the tack storage area is just about right for all my saws, mauls, sledges, and other gear.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 14, 2012)

Wood is much cheaper to store in there than a horses  

Good idea; toolshed/woodshed & they look nice.
Install some bigger vents up around the eves for good air circulation on the wood side & you'd have a nice wood shed.

May make you want a horse though;   LOL


----------



## Archie (Jun 14, 2012)

The idea has merit, but I would like more air circulation (pretty easy fix if you're handy).  And agree that storage space for tools is good, but judging from the photos, that space may be more than you need unless you have a splitter (or maybe you have lots of saws).  You can always work off that basic design, and build your own if that's your thing.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 14, 2012)

You could also consider a metal Carport


----------



## fossil (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the basic horse shed configuration shown, but I think, as others have said, the air circulation issue would need to be rather aggressively addressed, and I agree that the tack storage area is larger than needed (at least it is in my case...I wouldn't devote any space to it at all).  I don't store any splitting tools in my wood shed...just seasoned wood.  I don't know what those pre-fab/kit horse sheds cost, but it seems to me that you could likely do better money-wise for firewood storage with a different (simpler) solution, even if you didn't build it yourself from scratch.  My shed floor is raised off the ground with generous spacing between boards, and the siding boards are also spaced nicely.  The prevailing wind comes from the back of the shed, and I can feel it blowing through if I'm out there.  A bit of snow blows in when the conditions are right.  It vents quite well.  In any case, I don't put any firewood into that shed that isn't already good to burn.  Rick


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a great idea especially if your cutting area and stacks are away from the house, I would have to drag my splitter out 150 feet everytime I wanted to split and stack.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 14, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> This is a great idea especially if your cutting area and stacks are away from the house, I would have to drag my splitter out 150 feet everytime I wanted to split and stack.


 
Specifically why I want a tack room.  My splitting and storage area are at least 150 feet from the house, and 200 feet from the barn where I currently keep all my gear.  I have to go thru a sometimes-wet low-land area on my way to and from the splitting area.  No splitter yet, but I see one in my future.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 14, 2012)

fossil said:


> I like the basic horse shed configuration shown, but I think, as others have said, the air circulation issue would need to be rather aggressively addressed, and I agree that the tack storage area is larger than needed (at least it is in my case...I wouldn't devote any space to it at all). I don't store any splitting tools in my wood shed...just seasoned wood. I don't know what those pre-fab/kit horse sheds cost, but it seems to me that you could likely do better money-wise for firewood storage with a different (simpler) solution, even if you didn't build it yourself from scratch. My shed floor is raised off the ground with generous spacing between boards, and the siding boards are also spaced nicely. The prevailing wind comes from the back of the shed, and I can feel it blowing through if I'm out there. A bit of snow blows in when the conditions are right. It vents quite well. In any case, I don't put any firewood into that shed that isn't already good to burn. Rick
> 
> 
> View attachment 68669


That there is my favorite woodshed EVER........


----------



## ScotO (Jun 14, 2012)

I think, like others have stated, it is a nice idea for a woodshed.  If I were to go the route of the horse shed, I would definately be making the back wall 'slatted' to allow air flow through the shed.  Just my .02 cents.  Someday I'll have one like fossil's.  Now if I could only find the time........


----------



## cptoneleg (Jun 14, 2012)

I looked at those before I built my shed, way too expecieve for a woodshed for me, What do those cost I guess 4k for small 6k or more for the other, I would think you could come up with something that looks good and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I think, like others have stated, it is a nice idea for a woodshed. If I were to go the route of the horse shed, I would definately be making the back wall 'slatted' to allow air flow through the shed. Just my .02 cents. Someday I'll have one like fossil's. Now if I could only find the time........


 
Id probably make the back and side wall slatted, it would save on materials too.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jun 14, 2012)

This cost me  $600.00 in materials and about 4 days of vacation.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 15, 2012)

fossil said:


> I like the basic horse shed configuration shown, but I think, as others have said, the air circulation issue would need to be rather aggressively addressed, and I agree that the tack storage area is larger than needed (at least it is in my case...I wouldn't devote any space to it at all). I don't store any splitting tools in my wood shed...just seasoned wood. I don't know what those pre-fab/kit horse sheds cost, but it seems to me that you could likely do better money-wise for firewood storage with a different (simpler) solution, even if you didn't build it yourself from scratch. My shed floor is raised off the ground with generous spacing between boards, and the siding boards are also spaced nicely. The prevailing wind comes from the back of the shed, and I can feel it blowing through if I'm out there. A bit of snow blows in when the conditions are right. It vents quite well. In any case, I don't put any firewood into that shed that isn't already good to burn. Rick
> 
> 
> View attachment 68669


 
The gold standard when it comes to a woodshed.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 15, 2012)

cptoneleg said:


> This cost me $600.00 in materials and about 4 days of vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats would be perfect with a closed in section to store splitter, axes and other materials.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jun 15, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Thats would be perfect with a closed in section to store splitter, axes and other materials.


 




 I guess for 2 or 3 hundred I could add another bay for those things ,  but I keep all that in the toolshed outback,  this holds enough dry wood for a real bad winter.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 15, 2012)

cptoneleg said:


> I guess for 2 or 3 hundred I could add another bay for those things , but I keep all that in the toolshed outback, this holds enough dry wood for a real bad winter.


 
Funny that I hear about as many people claim, "I don't like to move/stack wood twice," as I hear talk about their wood sheds that hold only one year's worth of wood.  Given most here claim seasoning their wood for more than one year, I'm not sure how you store only one year's worth of wood in the shed, and avoid moving it twice.

Sure would be nice to build a shed large enough to store everything I have stacked, so I never need to stage piles outside the shed prior to moving them indoors.  Not sure that's feasible, but it's a thought...


----------



## cptoneleg (Jun 15, 2012)

I stack outside in single rows till dry and in my own sweet time I move wood to the shed for the upcoming winter, I could do it now the wood is ready,  I have about 20 cords of wood and I am not going to build a shed to hold that much wood.  Once you get ahead it is not that much trouble, heck I enjoy it.



My shed is 8'  x  16'   holds close to 5 cords , I have about 2 left in it from last winter (mild)  I burn an average of 4 a season.  I do not regret building it,  as the tarps and covers were ugly and a real pain.

I would have to add 64 ' to my shed to do as sugested.  An 80' woodshed.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I'm sitting on around 20 cord of wood here at the house, around 70' by 12' by 6' stack.  Not gonna be about to build a shed for all of that, hell it would be the size of a barn!


----------



## Dix (Jun 15, 2012)

Damned waste of a good run in shed, I'd say, but I'm fussy that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those things are costly to transport, prebuilt. Unless they are close to you.

They _do_ have venting options up top, so you could get a draft going. Even light & fan options (I've studied them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


New Horizons web site

http://www.horizonstructures.com/run-in-sheds.asp

John M has an awesome wood shed, which I personally covet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...paging John, paging John .....


----------



## gmule (Jun 20, 2012)

The prior owners of my home had horses on the property along with a small horse shed. I put pallets on the floor and screwed down some used plywood on top of the pallets to make a floor  and turned it into my woodshed. it holds about 6.5 cords of split wood. I figured I might as well use what is already there.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jun 28, 2012)

I think the horse shed idea is about the best out there. I am going to build mine next week, and just plan on doing a 9'x18' three sided shelter with a gravel/palleted floor. I plan on leaving some 6" gaps below the eves to allow for airflow, plus the front will be totally open. I am hoping to hang a nice tarp over the front that I can close in bad weather....


----------



## onetracker (Jun 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That there is my favorite woodshed EVER........


 
for real scotty -

i've lived in houses that weren't that nice


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 29, 2012)

Archie said:


> The idea has merit, but I would like more air circulation (pretty easy fix if you're handy). And agree that storage space for tools is good, but judging from the photos, that space may be more than you need unless you have a splitter (or maybe you have lots of saws). You can always work off that basic design, and build your own if that's your thing.


 
Archie, it sounds like you don't have much wood on hand. It would not take long to fill one of those the size they are pictured.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 29, 2012)

Horse shed for wood? Does that mean you put the horse in the wood shed?


----------

